
Getting Fired At Yahoo: A Twitter Log  - jmorin007
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/2/getting_fired_at_yahoo__a_twitter_log
======
jmzachary
A new form of literature? I hope not. That was boring. Twitter is a vacuous
way to waste time reading about boring details of stranger's lives.

~~~
nirmal
It's a new way to kill the last remnants of thought out sentences.

Paragraphs are SO last year.

~~~
henning
@nirmal eh, whatever. hey you wanna go ride bikes??

------
Tichy
He will be a lot better off if he stops drinking so much coffee...

------
lyime
That is sad but this story just makes twitter even more awesome. There is
something about it, i cant really seem to understand why its so popular but
its amazing.

I am pretty sure that because of twitter he will find a job in no time.

~~~
jgrahamc
I'm blown away by your comment. I felt like the entire thing made the writer
seem vacuous (or perhaps it's the medium and not the author that's the
problem).

~~~
bayareaguy
I can't decide if the first comment

 _Sad that yahoo is firing such productive employees._

is serious or sarcastic.

~~~
apathy
I'm thinking the latter. Hopefully that IP routes to Yahoo HR.

 _golf clap_

------
josefresco
maybe Y! canned him because he was drinking too many free lattes and
twittering at least 18 times a day.

/tongue firmly in cheek

~~~
hollywoodcole
Tongue-in-cheek... I guess thats a British thing.

~~~
sspencer
No, that's American slang as well. It just means "speaking purely in jest" or
as I think of it "trying not to laugh."

At least, that's my understanding of the meaning.

~~~
josefresco
mmmm correct, I'm sure Y! encourages social participation and a well
caffeinated workforce.

------
xirium
From the article: "Trying to drown it in free lattes. Which I will miss."

I miss the huge amount of free tea that I drunk in my last job. I'm sure that
the caffeine boost paid for itself.

~~~
apathy
You do realize that loose tea is very inexpensive, yes?

~~~
xirium
I was using about eight Twinings' Earl Grey tea bags per day, five or six days
per week.

